# Suggestions on getting the word out



## TxBrew (Apr 12, 2007)

Wine making is so niche I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on how to get the word out there.

Are there any large wine making magazines or groups/clubs?


----------



## Abby (Apr 12, 2007)

http://winemakermag.com/

google is your friend.


----------



## Luc (Apr 13, 2007)

http://www.newworldwinemaker.com/

and 

http://www.wynboer.co.za/recentarticles/articles.php3

There you go  

Google is indeed my friend.

Luc


----------



## GrapeStomp (Dec 3, 2007)

Wine Maker looks like a good mag.


----------



## Noontime (Dec 20, 2007)

Winemaker Magazine is an excellent publication. I subscribe and ALWAYS enjoy it.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 5, 2008)

mbaha said:


> How many forums do you run? this one seems DEAD!


Well there is another forum that never got off the ground at all. No posts this year, when last I looked.

If you want to read MANY MANY messages go the winepress.us and check out there discussion forum.

TxBrew:

I guess you're from Texas. I suspect that you won't see home winemaking take off due to the low price of wine in the US. Home wine making is very very popular in Canada where the high 'sin tax' on anything alcoholic encourages many people to make wine/beer at home in order to save money.

Steve


----------



## WineCheater (Sep 20, 2008)

[QUOTE Home wine making is very very popular in Canada where the high 'sin tax' on anything alcoholic encourages many people to make wine/beer at home in order to save money.

Steve[/QUOTE]
as indeeed is the case in england, for the price of 2 good bottles of wine here I can make 6 at home. seems silly not to do it really!


----------



## Luc (Sep 20, 2008)

WineCheater said:


> as indeeed is the case in england, for the price of 2 good bottles of wine here I can make 6 at home. seems silly not to do it really!



Depends.

Time is a precious commodity it seems.
So you have to invest it really well.

So if you do want to invest time in winemaking go ahead.
But lot s of my friends and collegues at work do not want to invest
time in winemaking, so they invest money in buying wine.

If I look at all the work I have been doing lately (and I do have a fulltime job) you can imagine that I have no time to sit and watch the tele etc.

I have recently been harvesting grapes in 3 different places at different days, I have been to someone collecting rhubarb and next day cleaning and refridgerating. I have been harvesting elderberries and blackberries. I have been out hunting (successfully) for pumpkins.
I recently received another 12 kilo's of elderberries as a gift from someone which (as I had no place in the fridge anymore) had to process immediately.

And besides all that I had a major article on juicing apples on my web-log.

So next to my daytime job it seemed that I had a full time job harvesting and collecting fruit all the time.

And just a few minutes ago a friend called me to invite me to an apple picking party next sunday. Free unlimited picking !!!!
An offer I just can not refuse.......

Luckily my girlfriend was present when I received the phone-call and guess what: she said that we ought to go together picking as it seems like fun !!!!

This is not a hobby anymore, this is an obsession.

I have at this moment 8 carboys fermenting and aging in my living room and 3 in my computer-work room, and with the apples more coming up.

So it is all a matter of priority......

Luc


----------



## shoes (Jan 1, 2009)

Luc, those elderberrys are pure gold my man! put some in with apple cider


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow Luc, I wish I had friends like yours with all the free pickens around!


----------

